# PR/journalism/Event management Brisbane area



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I usually post in the section "visa", but I think that my 309 partner TR visa will be issued in a couple of months, so I am starting to plan my new life in Brisbane.
I have 17 years experience in the field of public relations/journalism and event management in Italy, so it's completely useless in Australia. It's a job that is linked to a perfect command of english, knowledge of local culture and media market. Then, Brisbane area is not as "vibrant" and full of adv agencies as Sydney or Melbourne. 
I do love my job and I want to give it a try before switching to something else that at the moment I can't foresee. I am willing to start climbing the career ladder from bottom. 
I don't mind temporary/contract/casual jobs or volunteering in events or media relations volunteer jobs for associations or even writing (for free!) for some specialised blogs (i love food, cooking, wines, travelling..), local websites or newspapers. 
Do you have any idea on where to start to build my australian experience, apart from seek.com?
Are there recruitment /head hunting agencies specialised in media in Brisbane?
Any suggestion will be most welcome! 
Thank you so much.
Ciao!


----------

